# Black Cockatoo Wing Spread



## vampstorso (Mar 30, 2013)

Today he turned two,

here are some photos to celebrate the occasion


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday gorgeous!! Who's a pretty girl then?


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 31, 2013)

Ah! All hail the flying boltcutters! Serious dinosaurs! Splendid beasts!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice birdy


----------



## Mike11 (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow! I love the last three pics!
I have always wanted a black cockatoo, was about to buy one last year but needed the money for other things.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 31, 2013)

Such a stunning Black, have always and will always be one of my favourite birds.
Very Jealous


----------



## Reptilez123 (Mar 31, 2013)

beautiful bird you got their i am planning to get one these up coming months birdsales


----------



## HerpAddict (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy.....bird-day...... ?


----------



## Melzey (Mar 31, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Ah! All hail the flying boltcutters! Serious dinosaurs! Splendid beasts!



Hehe, flying bolt cutters! Love it!  

Happy birthday, that's is definitely a gorgeous bird


----------



## Zipidee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Luvbuz (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy 2nd birthday to vampstorso's bird! What a beautiful bird - but unless your bird is very, very young - your "he" is a "she" - horizontally barred yellow/orange tail, yellowish spots and head shape indicate female RTB cockatoo, all the same she is a beautiful bird and I'm jealous much!!! Maybe your SA species are different to our FNQ species though!. The male should by now have developed the beautiful red panels on its tail. If she is going to be free range, I'd suggest taking all the inner flight feathers off with a sharp pair of scissors - just leave the two long flights at the end of each wing tip so she doesn't look unbalanced. Otherwise she'll launch off one day into the wide blue yonder and she's too precious to lose!!! We breed Eclectus and foster RTB back into the wild, and she is a lovely specimen! Well done!


----------



## cement (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow, beautiful bird,Casey!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 31, 2013)

beautiful Vampstoro!


----------



## Snapped (Mar 31, 2013)

Beautiful bird, love the blacks, prefer to see them flying free though


----------



## MyMitchie (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Hatchday gorgeous boy!! I am sure he knows enough about his bird and does not need to chop it's wings off.


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 31, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Ah! All hail the flying boltcutters! Serious dinosaurs! Splendid beasts!



Thanks Steve! 



Reptilez123 said:


> beautiful bird you got their i am planning to get one these up coming months birdsales



I'd be a bit weary about buying such a bird off a random breeder or in such an environment as a bird sale, but best of luck.



Luvbuz said:


> Happy 2nd birthday to vampstorso's bird! What a beautiful bird - but unless your bird is very, very young - your "he" is a "she" - horizontally barred yellow/orange tail, yellowish spots and head shape indicate female RTB cockatoo, all the same she is a beautiful bird and I'm jealous much!!! Maybe your SA species are different to our FNQ species though!. The male should by now have developed the beautiful red panels on its tail. If she is going to be free range, I'd suggest taking all the inner flight feathers off with a sharp pair of scissors - just leave the two long flights at the end of each wing tip so she doesn't look unbalanced. Otherwise she'll launch off one day into the wide blue yonder and she's too precious to lose!!! We breed Eclectus and foster RTB back into the wild, and she is a lovely specimen! Well done!



Thank you 
Harvey is a DNA sexed male, and at only two years old is still displaying the female/juvenile colouring, after three or so years you're correct, he will have red panels and a pure black body. 
He actually is the Magnificus (AKA C.b. Banksii) subspecies, which is the largest and the Queensland subspecies you refer too.
I'm not going to clip his wings, I'm not going to deny him that vital part of life. He is in the gradual process of being harness trained through positive re-enforcement and is doing well with his aviator. He also gets aviary time and flies around the house. He does laps around the rooms often. 
Birds with clipped wings can and will still fly away outside, unless their muscles are so weak they're unable to get any lift at all (which would be caused by clipping a bird before it can fledge). Wind conditions can sweep them away, or just putting in extra effort to flee something, and they'll end up too worn out to fly safely, and end up exhausted on the ground, or unable to safely glide from a height. I'm not posting this as a lecture too you, but too anyone reading; clipping wings does not prevent your bird flying away, I don't care what your vet told you. Again, this is not a shot at you, just anyone who reads this in the future. 



cement said:


> Wow, beautiful bird,Casey!



Thanks Graham! I'll have to send you a message! Miss chatting with ya!


----------



## Reptilez123 (Mar 31, 2013)

vampstorso said:


> I'd be a bit weary about buying such a bird off a random breeder or in such an environment as a bird sale, but best of luck.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## cement (Mar 31, 2013)

"I'm not going to clip his wings, I'm not going to deny him that vital part of life. He is in the gradual process of being harness trained through positive re-enforcement and is doing well with his aviator. He also gets aviary time and flies around the house. He does laps around the rooms often. 
Birds with clipped wings can and will still fly away outside, unless their muscles are so weak they're unable to get any lift at all (which would be caused by clipping a bird before it can fledge). Wind conditions can sweep them away, or just putting in extra effort to flee something, and they'll end up too worn out to fly safely, and end up exhausted on the ground, or unable to safely glide from a height.QUOTE"

I like this. It basically means that the animal will have the very best chance of survival if it ever comes a little unstuck somewhere for whatever reason. Thats doing the right thing by the animal.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 31, 2013)

Hats off to you, very nice pet and by the sounds of things, in very good hands. It's not often people are gifted with the patience to take the long road, but the eventual benefit will be reward enough. They certainly are an intelligent bird and respond well to training. Flight is a key component to preventing a bird from obesity, a problem a lot of pet birds suffer from. At that age, it would be good to have him spend a fair amount of the day perched on natural timber perches between 4 and 8 cm in diameter. This is important to muscular development. Also I found RTB's love eating insects, usually boring type insects they find from chewing branches etc. I found they would accept mealworms quite readily. I don't know the big picture, and am only sharing my experiences and in no way am passing judgement. Given the level of understanding and care for your pet you show I'd imagine you would not see it as such. 

Kind Regards

Wing_Nut


----------



## cement (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Graham! I'll have to send you a message! Miss chatting with ya![/QUOTE]

Yeah, been a while, didn't upset ya did I?! be nice to catch up.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 1, 2013)

Beautiful bird! He is an absolute stunner. You know you can get birds microchipped now? Just a thought, if he ever did get away or (God forbid) was stolen then you can reclaim him. I work at a vet clinic and we scan every stray bird that comes in. Granted we hardly ever find a chip but it is something that is becoming more common these days.


----------



## Klaery (Apr 1, 2013)

Gorgeous 



vampstorso said:


> I'm not going to clip his wings, I'm not going to deny him that vital part of life. He is in the gradual process of being harness trained through positive re-enforcement and is doing well with his aviator. He also gets aviary time and flies around the house. He does laps around the rooms often.
> Birds with clipped wings can and will still fly away outside, unless their muscles are so weak they're unable to get any lift at all (which would be caused by clipping a bird before it can fledge). Wind conditions can sweep them away, or just putting in extra effort to flee something, and they'll end up too worn out to fly safely, and end up exhausted on the ground, or unable to safely glide from a height. I'm not posting this as a lecture too you, but too anyone reading; clipping wings does not prevent your bird flying away, I don't care what your vet told you. Again, this is not a shot at you, just anyone who reads this in the future.



Very happy to read this  That is the right attitude when it comes to parrots (and the road I took with my little hahns macaw). Many people underestimate the intelligence and needs of parrots and it is very sad to see any parrot that has been put in that situation. I am actually a re seller of aviator harnesses on my website (among other parrot training stuff). The aviator harness is a great bit of kit and you will be very happy once you get him trained  How is that training coming along? Shouldn't be too difficult if he has the typical cockatoo love of contact and scratches


----------

